# Evan day’s shooting like this are fun



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I went out and shot a few, and this is what I hit???????????? This isn't a normal day, but to be that close and not hit the target????????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Even not Evan‍♂


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

В бумагу попал, уже неплохо!


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm going to try and follow your example. I tend to get really frustrated when I have an off day. At the end of the day it's all for fun, best to just laugh about it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m with you Scrat, enjoy your time shooting. If your shooting is off on any certain day, switch targets and continue having fun.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tag said:


> I'm with you Scrat, enjoy your time shooting. If your shooting is off on any certain day, switch targets and continue having fun.


YES.....and switch to a BIGGER target, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

still pretty good grouping. for some of us, myself included, noone is as hard on us as we are on ourselves.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hoggy, this is from my experience of shooting. While I was trying to hit the targets, what I was doing was making my shooting form more consistent. In my mind the shooting form for some of us needs some tweaking it took me years before I could concentrate solely on the target and not on my release of the ammo. I see nothing wrong with your grouping, it will definitely continue to improve


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tag said:


> Hoggy, this is from my experience of shooting. While I was trying to hit the targets, what I was doing was making my shooting form more consistent. In my mind the shooting form for some of us needs some tweaking it took me years before I could concentrate solely on the target and not on my release of the ammo. I see nothing wrong with your grouping, it will definitely continue to improve


thanks mr. tag


----------

